# Need an appropriate (?) Name



## JoeV (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I told myself I was going to keep this bread making hobby relatively low impact and simple, and once again I have lied to myself. Mea culpa,mea culpa... Anyway, I have just set foot into the Dark Side of breadmaking by starting to make my own sour dough starter; 3-1/2 Tbs white bread flour and 1/4 C unsweetened pineapple juice (thanks, DW, for buying the pineapple tidbits in 100% natural, unsweetened juice!). If all goes well, gestation should take 4-5 days at which time it will become a living, breathing occupant of my kitchen that will require feeding and nurturing, and there should appropriately be a Baptism and a naming rite. I could come up with something meaningless like "_the starter,_" but that would sound so wierd and sterile, especially when I go away on fishing trips and ask DW to feed this living entity that goes by "_the starter."_

That being said, I thought I would turn to you nice people for your suggestions for a name. We have a few days until the "birth," so we can let this thing run its course from the simple to the absurd. Once I announce that "we have starter," I will select a name from _YOUR_ entries and so name this little yeast beastie.

Have at it and let's see where this thing can go. Oh, remember this is a family site, so PM me with any names you can't post here.

Joe


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 12, 2008)

well, the former Hawai'i resident part of me wants to go with something "islandy", but pineapple is so common place nowadays....but it is for sure a "sweet bread"and will more then likely render some prime makins for french toast.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2008)

Well...you could name it Little Joe


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 13, 2008)

Ananas comosus or Bromeliaceae


----------



## JoeV (Jun 13, 2008)

Sometimes a "face" will help trigger a name. Here is a picture of our little yeast beastie that was conceived on 6-12-08 at 10:00 p.m. EST in a recycled plastic container that, in its previous life, held wonton soup from Green Lake restauraunt in Painesville, OH.







Joe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 13, 2008)

Reminds me of an old movie..  The Blob


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 13, 2008)

Fred.......


----------



## Dove (Jun 13, 2008)

*Tropical....volcano...Pineapple fizz

*


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 13, 2008)

*WONTON* it should be then.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL - I like Fred!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2008)

i vote for seymour!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 13, 2008)

*Biga fructus* ... or, divide it in half and you could have Lenny and Squiggy.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Anthony Bourdain mentions a starter in his book Kitchen Confidential, but I don't think I can post the name here.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 13, 2008)

Big Bad Boy or Mr. Bubbles


----------



## babetoo (Jun 13, 2008)

how about "the bubbler"

babe


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 13, 2008)

Adam - From the first one came all the others.
Bubbleishous - It bubbles, the bread is delishous.
Won Ton Would Be - Self Explanitory.
Ever Reddy - Keep it well fed, it's always ready.
Bendix - A part in a Starter motor.
Root Ball - That from which the tree grows.
Reddy Freddie - A bit of a rip off from another post.

I'm tired now - AC

Good luck with the sourdough - I love mine, but, I have stories that could be told there.

Just Askin - Do other things about your house that are not normally named get a name too?


----------



## JoeV (Jun 13, 2008)

You guys are doing great. I should report that there are signs of life in the form of little bubbles (starter heartbeat) that were actually witnessed when I got up at 5 a.m. for work. The full gestation should take 3-5 days and I will name it when I can scoop it out to make the first loaf of Sour Dough No Knead.

Joe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Big Bad Boy or Mr. Bubbles


I _love_ that one, JP! Did you have Mr. Bubbles in your bath when you were a kid? I loved their commercials, too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 13, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I _love_ that one, JP! Did you have Mr. Bubbles in your bath when you were a kid? I loved their commercials, too.


  Never had it as a kid but I do remember the commercials looked like alot of fun.


----------

